# It's Saturday Night... Let's talk tractor!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Saturday night and the place is dead. I wanna strike up a tractor convo! You steer!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Where do you get those cool avatars?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just cruise the web. I get easily bored with the same Avatar and it just spruces things right up. How bout them tractors woo hoo?


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been trying to figure out which type of snow blower to put on the 455 and 670. 47" or 59". The book says 59" will work on the 670, but it is 59" and the tractor is only 18hp at the pto. Any thoughts?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im still itchin to hit the shed n finish more tractor projects! Altho i do plan on using my roller and spike areator today on the yard. 

Green Flyer: Ive seen some monster snow blowers on single cylender tractors - twin cylender should definitly handle it - but it might be better to go with the smaller one, more work tho cleaning the driveway.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

Seen a Ford LGT with a V8, now that would make fast work of any clearing

dangeroustoys56 I have several projects I would love to get finished, but sadly only one is not barried under 5 feet of snow. Not so lucky to have an extra shed to keep my projects in. Or a large enough garage.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GreenFlyer said:


> I have been trying to figure out which type of snow blower to put on the 455 and 670. 47" or 59". The book says 59" will work on the 670, but it is 59" and the tractor is only 18hp at the pto. Any thoughts?


Oh yeah, it will, especially if you're diesel!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hawk: Im in Florida - been rainy and cold here - not to mention working nites for the holiday season is messing me up. I just have a 12x16 shed i work out of - and thats cramped with parts and projects - the rest sit outside under a tarp till i get to em.


----------

